# Software to run my shop



## Nonnie 24 (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm looking to find a cloud-based software that I can easily keep track of inquiries that need to become quotes, quotes that become jobs, production for Embroidery, DTG, Screen Printing, Vinyl lettering, Heat Press and Banners.
I need to make sure that artwork and digitizing gets done, and blanks are ordered and received in time to produce the order and meet deadlines.
I'm tired of thinking work was already digitized and come to find out it hasn't even been started yet.
Also, I currently use Quickbooks for invoicing, so I'd like to integrate with that program.
If you are using a web-based program and can recommend it, please do. I like the calendar at Printavo, but it seems T-Boss and others offer more production input.
Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

There's a few options I've seen like runmyshop and freshbooks


----------



## brandedclothing (Feb 17, 2010)

We use Smartsheet at our shop right now. I really like the looks of wheresmyjob though and am debating switching over.


----------



## Chap Ambrose (Oct 21, 2008)

You should also check out RunMyShop.com


----------

